# 3.2 VR-6 (BUB) PCV Diaphragm Replacement



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

After reading the recent post on replacing the PCV valve, I went looking for it on my V6-3.2ltr engine. Evidently there isn't one mentioned in the parts list (see diagram below). I could only find a PCV heating element (N79) but no PCV as would be found in the 1.8 or 2.0 engines.

For an alternative repair follow this link -

*3.2 VR-6 (BUB) PCV Diaphragm Replacement Alternative*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1965923

The closest thing to a PCV valve in the V6-3.2ltr engine I can find is called a Crank Case Valve (CCV) diaphragm located inside the Cyclone Oil Separator (COS) which is situated inside the hump on the right side of the Cylinder Head Cover directly behind the oil cap.

Evidently the CCV is incorporated into COS which, in turn, is bolted inside the Cylinder Head Cover. Which means if the CCV diaphragm fails, there's no replacement part for it from VW/Audi and you have to replace the entire Cylinder Head Cover. Seriously!? 

From what I have researched, the CCV diaphragm can be replaced as an after-market kit but it looks like a major PITA job to do it since you have to remove the Intake Manifold in order to access the Cylinder Head Cover.

YouTube CCV membrane source and replacement instructions from RKXTech - 
https://rkxtech.com/products/36-pcv-diaphragm













































.


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

What would be the symptoms?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If the CCV diaphragm fails (ruptures or tears) you'll probably get a check engine light due to a vacuum leak which can cause engine misfires at idle, lean air-fuel mixture, hard engine start, or rough engine idle. Possible fault codes would be fuel trim (system lean/system rich) and/or idle speed regulation; e.g. P2279(1), P0507(2) or possibly system too lean P0171(3) and P0174(4).

(1) http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... 279/008825 
(2) http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... 507/001287
(3) http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... 171/000369
(4) http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/16558/P0174

Evidently there's two indicators that the diaphragm has failed you can check without any tools -

1.) An "oil filler cap" test - if you have difficulty pulling off the oil cap while the car is running, the diaphragm is most likely defective.

2.) There's a small hole on the back of the valve cover just above the crankcase intake hose. The hole is there to allow the diaphragm to move with little resistance. If you hear a whistle coming from this location and you put your finger over it and it stops, then it's the diaphragm.





As you can see in the pictures below, in normal operation, the crankcase vents into the COS, pass through the PCV and out to the intake manifold. When the diaphragm fails, air leaks through the outside air inlet.


----------



## Veeeb (Apr 17, 2016)

Though I havent bought one, you can get a replacement part - just not from Audi!

https://www.rkxtech.com/collections/eng ... -diaphragm


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For anyone who wants to attempt this, here's a DIY with photo and workshop instructions. Be aware you will need to replace all the applicable seals and gaskets associated with this effort. Be sure to note the torque values as the Intake Manifold is plastic, so you don't want to crank down too hard on the bolts or you'll risk cracking it.

Here are some pictures of the Cylinder Head Cover removal procedure, step-by-step, to gain access to the CCV. You'll note in this link, he removes the Engine Under Pan and drains the coolant, but this isn't mentioned in the workshop manuals that have been linked below so I'm not sure if these steps are necessary if you're just removing the Cylinder Head Cover.

Couple of links here that show how to get this job done - 
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread. ... ms-Install
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread. ... he-3-6-VR6

Related workshop manuals - A big shout-out to forum Member 'MT-V6' for these workshop pages. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

View attachment Throttle body - removing and installing (1).pdf

View attachment Intake manifold - removing and installing (1).pdf

View attachment Cylinder head cover - removing and installing (1).pdf

View attachment Intake manifold - exploded view (1).pdf

View attachment Cylinder head - exploded view (1).pdf

The replacement CCV kit can be purchased from RKX Tech (- thanks Veeeb! -) for around $30. I've included a link to their YouTube video on how to remove the COS and replace the CCV diaphragm -

CCV Kit - https://www.rkxtech.com/products/36-pcv-diaphragm
DIY Instruction video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmI-oH8 ... e=youtu.be

For reference, I found this on a VW forum for the same V6 3.2 engine. Seems this is across the VAG line for this particular engine.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread. ... on-MKV-R32


----------

